# Hope someone can help me...



## violet_joy

I am now approx 6 days late for af. Have had 3 bfn’s. This morning I took this one with fmu, I didnt think it would be positive. I put it down and then got distracted and forgot. When I went back about an hour later it looks like this. But I also notice the dye running. Do we think bfp or evap? thank you very much xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Looks like BFP but I would try again with another test. Good luck :)


----------



## smileyfaces

Id say the line is way too thin. Test again.


----------

